# Furnance: Lites-Off with no Air Moving



## Navy Outbackers (Jun 30, 2004)

With our 28RSS the only thing that I have noticed is with the furnance on, I don't get any circulation within the cab....no air is coming out of the floor ducts. Furnance has lite off, and is blow HOT exhaust, but after about 5 mins, we still don't get any air from the vents. Yes, there is a suction from under the kitchen table so I know air is movin' into the unit. Any thoughts or advice? ....we are headed for service in October, all the dealers in Everett, WA are booked until October.







I am sure that the furnance is not cycling because it is not shuttin' down. The dealer indicated that it could be a pinched hose within the camper, not so in this case since all the ducts runs within the sealed carriage of the rig. With the 28RSS you have three floor vents and I intact vent under the kitchen table forward seat...there is suction there, though







, but still can understand why I am not getting any air moving? 



































Do you folks have any recommendations? Thanks for your help....


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Navy Outbackers,

I dont know if this helps, but there is mention on smashed ducts, maybe that could be the problem? In the search put in ducts they talk about it.

Also my Dad seved in the Navy, Myself I was borne in Naval Balboa Hospital in San Diego. Thanks for protecting us!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Even if the duct was pinched it would flow some. To check for a pinched duct use a mirror and a flash light and you should be able to check it all out.

Most likely the outlet duct from the furnace outlet under the floor has fallen off. They may not have cleaned up the saw dust very well before they taped the ducts in place. Looking at the outlets in my 28rss the tape holding the ducts in place is not sticking very well. Will have to replace ours before it comes completely off. To see if the duct is connected to the furnace block all of the outlets (tape or rugs) except for the duct in the bunk house. Use a leaf blower or shop vac outlet to blow air into the bunk house vent (block around the bower or hose to prevent blow back). Have some one at the furnace air inlet (you need to lift the dinette seat and the covering board) under the the seat and see if you get air flow.

Also they could have forgot to cut the outlet (under the furnace) before the duct was put in place but this would normally lead to cycling of the furnace due to outlet chamber over heating. Since you do have suction this is not likely the cause of your lack of heat.

Good luck and let us know the end result.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

If the fan is running and the furnace return vent is pulling air in, it sounds like the duct on the discharge side of the unit is not connected. This would cause the furnace to blow into the underbelly of the trailer.
Note if the fan is not running and the unit stays on this long. That could also be a safety problem because the furnace should shutdown if it reaches about 150 in the air box. With the unit running you could check and see if you can feel air escaping from around plumbing penetrations in the floor, this would also indicate the air is going underneath.

Good Luck!


----------



## Navy Outbackers (Jun 30, 2004)

Oops, sorry for leaving you boys/gals hanging...yes, after one trip to Foley RV in Burlington, Washington - good service department - the service techs discovered that the cutouts were NEVER made at the factory during installation of the furnace














! I promptly dropped a ltr to Keystone explaining the situation and to have the problem included in their Q&A procedures for TT roll out. Additionally, the question you are all asking...did you have the furnace lite-off during PDI? No....I took the word of the dealer (Curtis Travel Trailers, Aloha, Oregon) that their tech did the PDI. The PDI sheet indicated that they had lite-off the furnance, but did they check to see if it was moving air







. Obvious not....so a point to add to your own PDI for your next Outback TT purchase.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am surprised the outlets were not cut but it was one of the possibilities I mentioned. Now I wonder how well the over temperature circuit works.

Well anyway it is good to hear you have it resolved.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Nothing would suprise me mine had no grey water vent there was a hole in the floor for it but no pipe to the sealing.

Jim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Quality Control problems again. Nuts!

Glad you're all fixed up. Thanks for sharing the problem.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

That's interesting. The furnace has a vane switch that has to have air passing through it to close the lighting circuit. I guess enough air must have been leaking out to close. That ain"t good at all.
The vane switch is suppose to prevent overheat should the incoming or outgoing air flow gets blocked.


----------

